# HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY SALLYSTAR - FOR FRIDAY!!!!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know you are off for a few days from Tuesday Sal so putting this on today!!! 

HAVE A FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



   

Enjoy!
loads of love
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday for Friday Sallystar


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday, enjoy....

Bev x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY​
        

Hope you have a fabulous day...

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[fly]HAPPY 30TH SAL!![/fly]

       

         

      

        

        

Kerry
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks chicks

I can feel some serious     coming on

Sal x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday - have a good one!!!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

HAPPY 30TH SAL

Have a great time


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday sweetie x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!
strawbs xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Now you all know I am going to be 30


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yip


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wish I was still only 30


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

me too!!  ....it's all downhill from here Sal

wishing you lots of    and   on your special day....then you've got your 40th to look forward to!!   


         

         

have a top day hon!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

enjoy your day Sal........   Its not so bad hun I PROMISE!!!!!!  I still believe that I am 24 anyway!!!!!!!

     

Have a good one!!!!!!!

Love & Hugs 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo-hooo!!!    xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Sal - thirty's the new twenty don't you know!! 

have a top day

love from someone who's approaching the new thirty!!

S
xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy birthday chick xxxxx have a good one


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

so far so good

Thakns for all the lovely birthday wishes. I am gonna get my hair cut then crack open my pink champers

Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

can't believe I missed this  whoops so .....































HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY































HOPE YOU HAD A LOVELY DAY​


----------

